# Molly's First Snow



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I watched the video through You Tube and I thought it was very cute - not a yawner at all. It's always a blast to watch them when they see snow for the first time. There's something about goldens and snow!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

That was the cutest thing EVER!! You did a great job--she's adorable! Oh I love puppies!

PS Click the YouTube button and put this in the middle:

NMO4V_nv3fo

It has to be 11 digits.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Molly's Mom, I've got your email and fixed the link, so it appears ok now. Very nice video too. Both me and Vierka loved it.Joe


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

How beautiful......I wish we would get snow here... She seems to be enjoying it so much. Makes me cooler just watching it. Today here it is 41.5 celcius. (105.8 in Farenheit) Poor Sam is feeling it too. She is just laid out on the loungeroom floor under the fan! :wave: Lovely video thanks for posting it!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I remember Samson's first snow.....the day after Thanksgiving last year. We got Samson on Thanksgiving...snowed the next day, and that was it for the winter.

We're getting our second good snow of this winter as I type....

It's so fun to watch them play in it though. I especially love when they get snow on their nose and keep playing like it's not there....


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the video - she's adorable! We haven't had any snow for Bailey to check out yet, and I'm not complaining!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

That was so cute. She is so innocent and checking everything out for the first time. I miss that stage already!


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

I'm jealous!! (I never thought I'd be saying that!) I live in New England and we haven't had any snow at all!!!! Poor Cosmo has yet to experience his first snow fall . . . . but there's still time!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

How cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

WOW - thats very beautiful. Thats a keeper to always look back on and say WOW. Maybe you can teach me about this kinda stuff...I'm a newbie


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL That was so fun to watch her investigate and play..thanks for posting that vid!


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I LOVED that video. Molly is absolutely adorable! I like the choice of music too.


----------

